# Oyster shell grit dangerous for male ducks



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Hi all Im a newbie on this particular section but in need of some advice plz:

I have a small flock of male ducks both "calls and Muscovy" ( sub adult) i 

wanted to buy this poultry mix "Argo complete poultry feed " that i saw on 

Amazon it has everything you need but then after some research i read that 

giving male ducks anything with oyster grit in can be harmful, something about

kidney problems. Has anyone come across this before?


----------



## Denise aka Martini (May 27, 2009)

Anybody ???? :whistling2:


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Never heard of it and can not think of any possible reason for it. Wild ducks spend a lot of the winter on the shore where I'm sure they'd encounter oyster shell grit to some extent and other shell grit. 

I've kept and bred muscovies and other species of ducks on and off for 30+ years. They probably all had access to oystershell that was scattered for the hens. No problems noted.


----------

